# Thinking Red : AI Ball



## car (Sep 13, 2009)

I attended the 34th Annual Army Intelligence Ball last night in Crystal City. It's always a great time, but last night was special to me because it was my last one in uniform, and the theme was "The Year of the NCO."

There was a short film showcasing MI NCOs, with cameos by the INSCOM CG and CSM. At one point MG Laquerment told a story about making a dumb decision as a company commander; and how his 1SG came into his office, closed the door, proceeded to tell him how dumb his decision was and why, and then walked out and went about the business of un-fucking what he (CPT Laquerment) had done - as if it was the young CPT's idea to change things. :) One of the folks seated at my table was a MAJ with whom I served in the 82nd Airborne - he was my company commander and I was his First Sergeant. When MG Laquerment made that comment, Jay looked across the table and said, "Man, that sure sounds familiar, C!" 

Again, a great time!

Toujours en Avant!


----------



## Swill (Sep 13, 2009)

I gotta get on the distro for that kinda stuff. I wan't even aware that it was being held.  :doh:


----------



## car (Sep 13, 2009)

It's sponsored by the Potomac chapter of MICA. Every year in September. Lots of brass (Alexander, Zahner, Laquerment, all the top CSMs and SGMs, and a good number of wounded warriors). Even with all the "shining stars," it was  very down to earth and fun.


----------

